# when is MI honeyflow



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I live in lower Michigan and my bees are still building up their two deep supers that I leave them all year (1 for brood and 1 for winter food).

When is normal timing to put on my smaller honey supers? It's been cold at night, so I have not dug into the hive lately but I see the active bees in the daylight sun.

When exactly is the "honeyflow"? Is it now from the dandelions and then all summer long??; or is it really just a week or two???

Please advise and thanks in advance.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Not in Michigan, but close enough that maybe our weather is similar. I try to get my supers out there a couple of weeks before the clover starts to bloom. That's usually right after the dandelions turn to puffballs. 

Everything is late this year at our lattitude. We've had 4 weeks of cold weather that doesn't usually hit us. Vegetables, livestock, and bees all seem to be behind.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If the weather were ever normal here in Michigan a person can start placeing honey supers when the fruit trees are in bloom. The flow will run real heavy till the end of july when the sweet clover stops blooming. Of course if you have farms near by with alalfa fields it will run right up to the start of the golden rod in mid September.
In Mid Sept. the golden rod starts and runs into the asters which will have a heavy flow into mid Oct. and a light flow till frost.
But the Weather isn't ever normal here In Michigan. Last year the above worked out about right till Sept.
This spring is a lot slower due to the colder than normal spring. At least we are not worrying about tornados. There is a flow now from dandolions and creeping charlie when it is warm enough for the girls to get out and work.

 Al


----------

